

Autonomous quadrotor navigation with a Kinect  - aschobel
http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/autonomous-quadrotor

======
jrockway
What will we do when they learn how to operate door handles?

------
rbanffy
I must admit Kinect is Microsoft's most interesting hardware piece since the
Z-80 Softcard... I hope its next firmware update is as hacker-friendly as this
one.

------
cma
Predator drone logo... ominous.

